# las vegas world shoot



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well guys wish me luck i am off to vegas in the morning to sling some arrows. 
:beer:

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i am sitting in las vegas right now getting ready to get on a plane back. it was like 70 today...... so nice. well i had an interesting weekend. last night i was at the limbsavers booth at the show bs'in with a guy for like 30 minutes about their products and what i thought and so on. come to find out later that it was the owner lol. also chatted with the owner of carter and the manager of winners choice strings. met lots of cool people, there were 1700 archers there for the shoot. i sucked it up in the vegas round. i shot a 881 out of 900 but for jsut getting done with back surgery in nov and my other excuses i thought it was ok  . i did however take first place in the 3-d my score would have put me in the top 5 of the pros that shot the day before . so i was pretty happy about that. i wil post some pics when i get them

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats Mark, SOunds like you had an interesting and successful trip......Very cool, way to represent!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks guys. yeah it was a blast. i highly recommend t to anyone who shoots.

mark


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Mark, Glad to hear you had a great time. Maybe next year we can hook up and go together. I've been trying to get out there for years but the job just wouldn't let me. Now that I'm "retired" I plan to make the trip at least once.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

that would be a blast, its definitly worth the trip.

mark


----------

